# Almond milk



## mk_ruah (Jul 10, 2014)

I've been using almond milk for a few years so when my symptoms got significantly worse, I didn't really think of it as a culprit. I did some research when I did FODMAP, and even on that, many people were using almond milk. (I'm not dairy free but I don't drink much cow milk.)

I'm posting just to share that this seems to be a significant contributor. I unintentionally switched my breakfast routine and realized my gut improved. Between cutting almonds and almond milk and using DGL for a couple of weeks, I've been better than any time in last year and a half.

Wanted to share in case it helps others.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

That's great. I was thinking of cutting it out of my diet and using rice milk. What are you using instead?


----------



## senior (Aug 10, 2005)

What is DLG?


----------



## mk_ruah (Jul 10, 2014)

DGL is licorice root, processed into a chewable tablet. You can get it at whole food stores. I take it once a day BEFORE eating for about two weeks. It helps stomach lining heal. Pay attention, though. It can be strong. The first time I used it instead of diarrhea I was constipated because I was taking it with every meal.

As for the replacement for almond milk, I have not been eating any replacement. I mostly ate it with cereal or oatmeal or coffee. On one of the elimination diet pages, they talked about your favorite foods being the hardest to let go of and the most likely culprits. And breakfast is my comfort meal. So I've just changed it up entirely. I've actually be able to use real creamer in my coffee. Otherwise, no milks of any kind.


----------

